# "V" drill bit?



## medlongpens (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm looking into trying out a new pen kit, and it says that I need a "V" drill bit. I looked it up and it is really close to a 3/8. My question is, can I get away with using a 3/8 instead? I have a bunch of those, and I really don't want to spend $8 on a drill bit that I might only use once. I'm thinking about getting the Flat Top American Fountain Pen from Berea.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 23, 2013)

Try this. ...


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 23, 2013)

The v bit is .3770 and the 3/8ths is .3750. If you reamed a couple times it may work. I'm wondering if this is an acrylic and you're going to paint the inside of the blank and tube it may be better to use a 25/64ths as that is .3906 and would give a little more room for the paint and the epoxy. If it's a wood blank I'm not sure which would be the better choice...there may be a better answer coming from someone with more experience in sizing bits. Ah slow typing:redface:


----------



## medlongpens (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going to make this pen with Cocobolo. I was thinking if it's a tight fit, I could use thin CA to glue the tubes in.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 23, 2013)

Thin ca maybe but if it's a tight fit then it's going to be a night mare getting in there.  Lets not forget to mention the tube getting STUCK half way in and the glue dries on you.

Do yourself a favor, measure the tube and see what it yields.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 23, 2013)

A lot of time the tubes are undesized. You need to measure the actual tube but it will probably work.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Nov 23, 2013)

Side Note, Ed...where did you get that list, is that an app that I dont know about, looks useful, and I am always doing the conversions...I also just measure the tube, and select the right bit. I dont ever check to see what the kit calls for necessarily on paper...


----------



## edstreet (Nov 23, 2013)

jmbaker79 said:


> Side Note, Ed...where did you get that list, is that an app that I dont know about, looks useful, and I am always doing the conversions...I also just measure the tube, and select the right bit. I dont ever check to see what the kit calls for necessarily on paper...



yes it is an app called Mech Ref.


Also does this.


----------



## medlongpens (Nov 24, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Thin ca maybe but if it's a tight fit then it's going to be a night mare getting in there.  Lets not forget to mention the tube getting STUCK half way in and the glue dries on you.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, measure the tube and see what it yields.


 
 I've had this happen to me before. It sucks. I don't have the kit yet, so I can't measure it yet. It looks like woodcraft has the same kit and they say it uses a 3/8. Woodcraft uses a lot of berea kits. I think I'm going to place the order and not get that drill bit. $8 is a lot for one bit that I may only use once.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 24, 2013)

This is why I often recommend sets like this.

TiN Coated 115 pc. Drill Bit Set 

Granted that $8 may be higher quality but the down side is it will only drill one size hole, for the cost of 6 of those $8 drill bits you can get the set I just linked to and have every size you could need for most given things (ok it does not include metric .1 and .5 increments)

The other factor that comes into play is how much gap filling is the bonding agent that you are using.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 24, 2013)

When you thinking about which bit to use, there is always the option of using a rat-tail file to adjust the hole size. Unfortunately, this tool will only make the hole larger…I have had NO success making the hole smaller this way.:roll eyes:.I have several of these files and keep two handy right at the workbench for this purpose: one is about ½" and one is about 5/16" diam. It makes quick work when enlarging a hole slightly and is often useful when enlarging for painting the hole.

Edit in: I forgot to mention that I use epoxy for the tube, so any slight OOR or irregular file-caused gap is taken care of w/no problem.
Steve


----------



## medlongpens (Nov 24, 2013)

I think I know what I'm going ask for Christmas now.


----------



## Curly (Nov 24, 2013)

I was drilling some antler for a Majestic Squire and a Longwood Click today. Both called for 3/8" bits which wasn't in the drill case.  I did find a "V" bit so used it instead.  Both tubes measured .360 with a micrometer. You should have no issues with the 3/8" bit and if you do, spinning a little sandpaper wrapped around a dowel should open it nicely.


----------



## glen r (Nov 24, 2013)

If you have a problem finding a small rat tail file just ask for a chain file for a chain saw - these are usually available in 3 different small sizes.


----------



## carlmorrell (Nov 24, 2013)

When I bought my chainsaw, after a hurricane, and off the back of a truck, the guy gave me a file. He said it was a chainsaw file for sharpening the chain.  I thought BS.  Anyhow, it is now a permanent addition to the tools I use for pen making.  I use it to clear out glue inside the tubes.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 24, 2013)

Did someone say files?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 25, 2013)

medlongpens said:


> I'm looking into trying out a new pen kit, and it says that I need a "V" drill bit. I looked it up and it is really close to a 3/8. My question is, can I get away with using a 3/8 instead? I have a bunch of those, and I really don't want to spend $8 on a drill bit that I might only use once. I'm thinking about getting the Flat Top American Fountain Pen from Berea.




If you have a piece of scrap, drill a test hole and see if the tube fits... if there's a little slop, you can add a thicker glue or epoxy... if there's a tight fit, as was said, the cocobolo oils will activate thin CA quickly and you may not get the tube in all the way before it sets.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 25, 2013)

*"V" drill bit*

You said you were going to use Cocobola, remember that is an oily wood.  It may need cleaning with DNA or Acetone or something else before gluing it in a tube.

Ray


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 26, 2013)

I have used my pen press to fit a tight tube before but don't know about using it with the CA I would be worried about it setting part way in if it is that tight.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 26, 2013)

My way: a dowel rod with 220 paper wrapped around it and a little time.  If the tube sticks, cut it off with a jeweler's saw and glue it in the other end.
WB


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 26, 2013)

*are making pens*

you're making pens from wood or acrylics. this is not a nuclear fision device. if you choosing between a 3/8" and a "V" drill they are the same size for your purposes. you could drill 25 blanks with each pen in wood, mix them up and you would not be able to tell which was drilled with either on the equipment we normally use in this field. the difference between the 2 drills is 1/2 the thickness of your hair. 

com on guys


----------

